# chega de saudade



## gatogab

chega de saudade ¿Quiere decir algo en especial, un modismo o algo parecido?
Porque traduciendo literalmente, "llegada de añoranza", si es que traduje bien, no tiene sentido en los versos de la canción de Jobim, cuando dicen 
"Chega de saudade, a realidade é que sem ela nao há beleza, è só tristeza...."
Gracias y disculpas por los signos que faltan en  alguna letras. Ya los aprenderé.
gatogab


----------



## Vanda

Ah, esta música é de dar saudades! Chega de saudade quer dizer que a pessoa não quer mais sentir a falta de alguém. 
Aqui uma longa discussão sobre a palavra saudade em espanhol.


----------



## Tomby

Em português quando alguém diz "chega?" em espanhol significa "¿basta? Um contexto seria quando um amigo oferece outrem um copo de vinho, uma açorda, uns bifes, etc. 
Então, *chega de saudade* significa "_basta de nostalgia_". Eis umas estrofes desta canção:

Chega de saudade, a realidade 
_Basta de saudade ("nostalgia"), la realidad_ 
É que sem ela não há paz, não há beleza 
_Es que sin ella no hay paz, no hay belleza_ 
É só tristeza, e a melancolia 
_Es sólo tristeza, y la melancolía..._

Caso estiver interessado com a tradução para espanhol da canção visite esta web. Está ao fim dela.
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## gatogab

Chega de saudade = basta con ese sentir agrio-dulce que desde la 'panza' nos llega a la garganta, porque no vale la pena. ¿Es así?
¡Yo la cantaba con mi guitarra, sin saber lo que decía!
Muchas gracias.
Disculpen si por ahora escribo solo en Español. Espero pronto hacerlo en Portugués 
gatogab


----------



## gallo24

oi, eu gostaria saber o que é "chega de saudade"

 muito obrigado!!


----------



## Vanda

Veja, por favor, a discussão acima.


----------



## willy2008

Quiere decir basta de melancolia, basta de extrañar.


----------



## Tomby

willy2008 said:


> Quiere decir basta de melancolia, basta de extrañar.


Exactamente, pero saudade es un sentimiento tan supremo e íntimo que no tiene parangón con las palabras españolas melancolía, tristeza, soledad, añoranza o nostalgia. Aunque "saudade" aparece en el DRAE, en mi opinión, no tiene traducción.
¡Saludos!


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Tombatossals said:


> Exactamente, pero saudade es un sentimiento tan supremo e íntimo que no tiene parangón con las palabras españolas melancolía, tristeza, soledad, añoranza o nostalgia. Aunque "saudade" aparece en el DRAE, en mi opinión, no tiene traducción.
> ¡Saludos!


 
Recientemente Reader's Digest publicó un listado de palabras provenientes de diversos idiomas que no tienen traducción a ningún otro, y el portugués "saudade" es una de ellas.


----------



## Tomby

Giorgio, te acabo de decir: <Aunque "saudade" aparece en el DRAE, en mi opinión, no tiene traducción> pero los académicos e la Real Academia Española han aceptado dicha palabra.
Entra en el *DRAE* y teclea "saudade", verás que aparece:


> (_Del port. saudade_).
> 1. f. Soledad, nostalgia, añoranza.
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados._


Para mí los del Reader's Digest aun no se han enterado que ha acabado la guerra fría entre los EUA y la URSS. 
¡Un abrazo!
TT.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

:





Tombatossals said:


> Para mí los del Reader's Digest aun no se han enterado que ha acabado la guerra fría entre los EUA y la URSS.
> ¡Un abrazo!
> TT.


Seguro la aceptaron por no tener como traducirla, solo que al intentar definirla probablemente hubiese sido mejor: 





> Soledad, nostalgia *y* añoranza


 y aún así no es exacto. 

Dois abraços!


----------



## willy2008

Tombatossals said:


> Exactamente, pero saudade es un sentimiento tan supremo e íntimo que no tiene parangón con las palabras españolas melancolía, tristeza, soledad, añoranza o nostalgia. Aunque "saudade" aparece en el DRAE, en mi opinión, no tiene traducción.
> ¡Saludos!


 
De acuerdo pero fijate que en Brasil la usan mucho tambien para decir que uno extraña algo,por ejemplo, yo tengo un amigo brasilero que cuando hablamos o nos escribimos me dice"guille estou com saudade de voces" ou "estou com saudade da Argentina"
Abraçao


----------



## gatogab

Giorgio Lontano said:


> :
> Seguro la aceptaron por no tener como traducirla, solo que al intentar definirla probablemente hubiese sido mejor: y aún así no es exacto.
> 
> Dois abraços!


 


willy2008 said:


> De acuerdo pero fijate que en Brasil la usan mucho tambien para decir que uno extraña algo,por ejemplo, yo tengo un amigo brasilero que cuando hablamos o nos escribimos me dice"guille estou com saudade de voces" ou "estou com saudade da Argentina"
> Abraçao


Para mi, *Saudade* no es una palabra, es una sensación, una emoción a*gridoce.*


----------



## willy2008

gatogab said:


> Para mi, *Saudade* no es una palabra, es una sensación, una emoción *azedo-doce*.


En el diccionario figura 
Saudade:Nostalgia ,añoranza
*ter saudade de,* echar de menos


----------



## gatogab

willy2008 said:


> En el diccionario figura
> Saudade:Nostalgia ,añoranza
> *ter saudade de,* echar de menos


Gracias. 
Tambien yo he leído las traducciones por todos lados y son las que propones junto a los demás. Pero tambien he leído poemas y canciones que hablan de Saudade. Por eso me quedo con mi idea.
Saludos
gatogab


----------



## willy2008

gatogab said:


> Gracias.
> Tambien yo he leído las traducciones por todos lados y son las que propones junto a los demás. Pero tambien he leído poemas y canciones que hablan de Saudade. Por eso me quedo con mi idea.
> Saludos
> gatogab


 
Si creo que debe ser algo coma la famosa*   GINGA *brasilera que solo ellos saben bien que es y te dicen que nacen con ella y es muy dificil de explicar,aunque en los diccionarios aparezca como un movimiento de caderas y piernas para el samba o lo que para nosotros seria la gambeta en el futbol.
Abrazos.


----------

